# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Xin visa du lịch thăm thân tại Anh

## hangnt

_Tôi đang du học ở Anh và định đưa vợ, con (5 tuổi) sang Anh thăm tôi trong thời gian 10 ngày. Vậy hồ sơ xin visa cho vợ và con tôi gồm những giấy tờ gì?_

Qua đơn vị tư vấn tôi thấy có nhiều thủ tục khá rắc rối cho cả hai bên như:

*Tôi phải có các thủ tục:*

Thư mời vợ con gửi Đại sứ quán AnhGiấy xác nhận của trường tôi đang họcHợp đồng thuê nhà tại nơi tôi đang ởBank statement ba tháng gần nhấtBản scan hộ chiếu + visa của tôi

(Mục 3 rất khó đáp ứng, vì bên này không phải sinh viên nào cũng thuê nhà có kèm theo hợp đồng)


*Còn phía bên vợ:*

Sổ tiết kiệm (cả con cái đi phải chứng minh 300 triệu đồng trong tài khoản. Tôi chưa tìm thấy trên trang của ukinvietnam có mục nào yêu cầu chứng minh tài chính với định mức cụ thể như vậy)Giấy xin nghỉ phépĐăng ký kết hônHộ khẩuGiấy tờ nhà đất (vợ chồng tôi hiện sử dụng căn hộ đứng tên bố mẹ tôi. Vậy có phải chứng minh khoản mục này không?)Giấy tờ công việc hiện tại (vợ tôi đang công tác tại cơ quan nhà nước)

Rất mong chuyên mục giúp đỡ tư vấn. Riêng thủ tục cho cháu nhỏ 5 tuổi cần những gì? Xin cảm ơn.

*Nguyễn Trung Tiến (nguyentrungtien@... )*

*- Trả lời:*

Theo hướng dẫn tại trang web của Đại sứ quán Anh ở Việt Nam, trong trường hợp của bạn, vợ và con bạn sẽ xin cấp visa theo diện thăm thân nhân với hồ sơ gồm các giấy tờ sau đây:

Hồ sơ yêu cầu đối với đương đơn (người xin cấp thị thực):

(i) Thông tin về nhân thân:

Gồm các giấy tờ sau:

(a) Hộ chiếu còn hiệu lực;

(b) Một ảnh màu cỡ ảnh hộ chiếu;

(c) Giấy tờ về việc cư trú tại Việt Nam (hộ khẩu hoặc giấy chứng nhận tạm trú);

(d) Các hộ chiếu trước đây (nếu có);

(e) Giấy đăng ký kết hôn,

(f) Thư của cơ quan nơi vợ bạn làm việc được in trên mẫu giấy có tiêu đề, biểu tượng của cơ quan, nội dung cần nói rõ mức lương, thời gian công tác tại cơ quan, xác nhận ngày phép của bạn, ghi rõ đây là kỳ nghỉ được hưởng lương hay không;

(g) Giấy khai sinh của con bạn.

(ii) Thông tin về tài chính:

Đương đơn có thể nộp bất kỳ giấy tờ nào trong những giấy tờ sau đây (không bắt buộc phải nộp toàn bộ) để chứng minh năng lực về tài chính:

(a) Giấy tài khoản ngân hàng hoặc sổ tiết kiệm ngân hàng (thể hiện việc giao dịch trong vòng sáu tháng và phải có tên chủ tài khoản);

(b) Thư của ngân hàng xác nhận số dư trong tài khoản (có thông tin tài khoản, tên chủ tài khoản và ngày mở tài khoản);

(c) Giấy trả lương trong sáu tháng gần nhất, hoặc sao kê tài khoản phản ánh việc trả lương; (d) Biên lai nộp thuế thu nhập;

(e) Bằng chứng về việc sở hữu hoặc thu nhập từ bất động sản;

(f) Bằng chứng chứng minh các nguồn thu nhập hằng tháng khác;

(g) Thông tin về tài chính và công việc của người tài trợ nếu chuyến đi của vợ bạn có người tài trợ;

(h) Tình hình tài chính của bạn (với tư cách là chồng của đương đơn).

(iii) Thông tin về chuyến đi (để chứng minh đương đơn có thể đảm bảo về nơi ở trong thời gian tại Anh và việc quay trở về Việt Nam):

Gồm các giấy tờ:

(a) Bản khai hoàn chỉnh (theo mẫu VAF1B);

(b) Lịch trình chuyến đi (nếu có); và:

- Trường hợp mua dịch vụ của một công ty du lịch: xác nhận của công ty du lịch về nơi ở, thông tin chuyến bay đi và khứ hồi của vợ con bạn; hoặc

- Trường hợp không mua dịch vụ của công ty du lịch: xác nhận đặt phòng khách sạn (có thể qua email), trường hợp ở nhà trọ thì phải cung cấp chi tiết nơi ở với thư của chủ nhà trọ đồng ý cho đương đơn ở trọ; xác nhận đặt vé máy bay đi và khứ hồi (qua email hoặc bản sao vé máy bay).
Hồ sơ đối với bạn (với tư cách người bảo lãnh):

Gồm các giấy tờ sau:

(a) thư của bạn về việc mời vợ và con bạn sang Anh;

(b) bằng chứng về tư cách cư trú của bạn ở Anh (có thể nộp bản sao);

(c) trang hộ chiếu có thông tin cá nhân, ảnh của bạn và visa hoặc dấu của cơ quan xuất nhập cảnh về việc cư trú hợp pháp của bạn;

(d) thư của Bộ Nội vụ Anh cho phép bạn ở Anh.

Thân ái chào bạn.

_Nguồn:  Tuổi Trẻ_

----------

